# Third Quarter Featured Pen Poll



## wdcav1952 (Feb 1, 2010)

Please vote for your choice as your favorite pen for the third quarter. There will be four polls, one for each quarter. When the polls are closed, the pen with the most votes from each quarter will be entered in the "Favorite Pen of the Year" poll. Please vote in each poll.

Gent Loopz



 
Worthless Wood Fountain Pen


 

Casein Jr. Statesman


 
Custom Segmented Sedona


----------

